# Lathe Stand



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

So, here's the deal. I'm in the process of designing a new stand for my wood lathe. At the moment, it is on the 4 legged steel stand that it was purchased with and I find that the space underneath it is completely wasted. I'm hoping that some of you turners out there can give me some input into what I should be incorporating into my design. Some of you will already be familiar with the router table that I just constructed. Since then, I have completed a small drilling station and an outfeed table. Now, on to the lathe. Any help (and photos) would be appreciated. Thanks.
Ken


----------

